# Other Languages > jQuery >  Meeting jQuery script

## siraero

Hi.

Im not looking for a meeting/event/calendar..

But im looking for at jQuery script/table where i can show
Vertical = User names
Horizon = Dates 

So i have something like this:


Here i use a color, but it can also be an image, so i can see if an user:
Red = No Response/Meet
Yellow = Response but not meet
Green = Meet

Someone that knows a jQuery table script, where i can show the horizontal info as on the image. !?

----------


## akhileshbc

Try this CSS3 way: http://css3please.com/#box_rotate

 :wave:

----------

